
Google News app bug is using up GBs of background data witho users knowledge - antimora
https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/22/18011028/google-news-app-bug-background-data-overage-charge
======
dschuetz
The only question I have: is Google liable for overcharges caused by the bug?
If not: _why not_?

~~~
aiCeivi9
In most countries no, all software licenses say "we are not responsible for
anything", including Open Source ones. Also most countries have very reduced
responsibility for free software and Google News app is available for free.

